# Milan: tutti tamponi negativi oggi



## admin (6 Gennaio 2022)

Come comunicato dal Milan, tutti i tamponi effettuati oggi sono risulta negativi. La situazione verrà comunque monitorata nei prossimi giorni

News precedenti

*Anche Il Giornale fa i nomi: quattro positivi su cinque sono Tatarusanu, Romagnoli, Tomori e Calabria.*


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2022)

Up


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dal Milan, tutti i tamponi effettuati oggi sono risulta negativi. La situazione verrà comunque monitorata nei prossimi giorni


Mamma che pagliacciata. Giochiamo così, con solo 6 cambi di ruolo di cui 4 attaccanti , un difensore al 99% già venduto un mediano. 
Poi sicuramente domani verranno trovati altri positivi e verrà rinviata quella col venezia, ma intanto avremo perso questa


----------



## Clarenzio (6 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dal Milan, tutti i tamponi effettuati oggi sono risulta negativi. La situazione verrà comunque monitorata nei prossimi giorni


Va beh, una buffonata.
Bisogna presentarsi con la primavera in campo.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dal Milan, tutti i tamponi effettuati oggi sono risulta negativi. La situazione verrà comunque monitorata nei prossimi giorni


Strano 

Verranno fuori domani


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Gennaio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Mamma che pagliacciata. Giochiamo così, con solo 6 cambi di ruolo di cui 4 attaccanti , un difensore al 99% già venduto un mediano.
> Poi sicuramente domani verranno trovati altri positivi e verrà rinviata quella col venezia, ma intanto avremo perso questa


Le asl in questa fase spostano gli equilibri più di schemi, giocate e tattica. 
È un campionato deciso in laboratorio. 

Ma è tutto in linea col nostro paese delle banane. 
Il governo va per una strada ,le asl per un'altra, la lega calcio per un'altra ancora. 
E la figc apre inchieste farlocche.


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dal Milan, tutti i tamponi effettuati oggi sono risulta negativi. La situazione verrà comunque monitorata nei prossimi giorni
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> *Anche Il Giornale fa i nomi: quattro positivi su cinque sono Tatarusanu, Romagnoli, Tomori e Calabria.*


.


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dal Milan, tutti i tamponi effettuati oggi sono risulta negativi. La situazione verrà comunque monitorata nei prossimi giorni
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> *Anche Il Giornale fa i nomi: quattro positivi su cinque sono Tatarusanu, Romagnoli, Tomori e Calabria.*


Che pagliacciata.
Campionato sempre più falsato.


----------



## R41D3N (6 Gennaio 2022)

Oggi una sconfitta ampiamente preventivabile in questa situazione, ci tagliera' fuori definitivamente per la lotta al titolo. Gli 0-3 a tavolino completeranno l'opera. Questo campionato non ha più nulla di regolare..chiudete tutto grazie.
Detto questo i nostri livelli di sfiga sono da aggiornare al rialzo settimana dopo settimana, mese dopo mese, anno dopo anno. Qualcosa di inenarrabile!!!


----------



## bmb (6 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dal Milan, tutti i tamponi effettuati oggi sono risulta negativi. La situazione verrà comunque monitorata nei prossimi giorni
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> *Anche Il Giornale fa i nomi: quattro positivi su cinque sono Tatarusanu, Romagnoli, Tomori e Calabria.*


Ovviamente le sciagure non arrivano mai da sole. Con un altro paio di positivi avrebbero rinviato la partita. Invece dobbiamo scendere in campo e regalare lo scudetto all'Inter. Campionato FARSA.


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Gennaio 2022)

Ma i positivi quanto tempo di quarantena dovranno fare? e dopo quanto tempo il primo tampone? Perchè qua c'è il rischio che rimaniamo in questa situazione(o peggio, visto che verranno trovati altri positivi) per 1 mesetto


----------



## Milo (6 Gennaio 2022)

speriamo si negativizzano subito


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Gennaio 2022)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Oggi una sconfitta ampiamente preventivabile in questa situazione, ci tagliera' fuori definitivamente per la lotta al titolo. Gli 0-3 a tavolino completeranno l'opera. Questo campionato non ha più nulla di regolare..chiudete tutto grazie.
> Detto questo i nostri livelli di sfiga sono da aggiornare al rialzo settimana dopo settimana, mese dopo mese, anno dopo anno. Qualcosa di inenarrabile!!!


Ce la giochiamo su.


----------



## honua (6 Gennaio 2022)

L'importante è fare un gol in più. Finirà 6-5


----------



## sampapot (6 Gennaio 2022)

dovrebbero stare tutti rinchiusi a Milanello...nessun contatto con gli esterni...tenendo separati i positivi da tutti gli altri....non si può "regalare" così un intero reparto (difesa) all'avversario...è una soluzione drastica, ma se si vuole fare punti....


----------

